# Two Old "Hilljack" Farts



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I posted on here some time back abt my brother(75) and I(73) loosing our SE Ohio deer hunting grounds of many years when my friend, and owner, died last year and left the property to nieces and nephews(his only heirs) who Sold it to frack/drilling speculators!! Anyway, thought I'd try posting here that if someone has some acreage in rt. 250, I77 east area, we'd be interested in discussing a(relatively inexpensive?) lease(no binding paperwork, just a handshake) for a couple days during upcoming gun deer season("maybe" one day during muzzle season?). All we need is a spot to park our pickup and popup camper, and we usually hunt only first 2-3 days, pop a few brews, eat chili, fart, and BS(a lot)! Gives us a chance to reconnect and "catch up" on things. Occasionally, my eldest son(43) would join us for a day primarily to spend some time with his uncle. We aren't "hard" hunters anymore and killing something is not our primary objective these days. Public Hunting is not an option due to the "no" camping(on/very near the hunting grounds) and the "hoards" of hunters(safety) aspects. Pls pm/"message" me if anyone might consider discussing a possibility!?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck to you, I hope something come up.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, cdude! I hope so too! Last year was a "bummer" since we found out in mid-Nov the place was SOLD, and too late to try to find something else! First time in 30 years . If we'd had significant extra money,(or hit the Lottery!), we'd have our own place but property got "too high" due to "Business-Leasing", and of course gas and oil drilling potential/mineral rights!! When you have such a place to hunt, sometimes you take it for granted! The owner(a close friend) and I started bow hunting there right after he bought it at a Sheriff's auction for TWO HUNDRED an acre!! That was when recurve bows were all that was available! So you know that was a long time ago!! I used to take him grouse hunting with my dogs, and couple fishing trips to Erie each year kinda as part return of the favor for us to deer hunt on him! Just never thought about him(or one of us) passing on........


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Strouds Run you can camp and not many people gun hunt it anymore.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Attn: C.J


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Alaskangiles said:


> Strouds Run you can camp and not many people gun hunt it anymore.


I'm not familiar with that area, will check it out.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

AEP lands are an option to camp/hunt public


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I just saw the State acquired 32,000 acres of AEP lands. Should get really "busy" there!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> I just saw the State acquired 32,000 acres of AEP lands. Should get really "busy" there!


I don't think it's anything that wasn't already at some point public hunting anyway

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

The AEP land has always been open to the public there is several free camping areas available about an hour below State Route 250. State Route 78 from Caldwell Ohio takes you right to it or State Route 83 from New Concord


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not to be contrary, but need to camp within "easy" walking distance to the hunting area(bad backs, knees and/or hips) Most public places just don't have that. Where we set up previously, our stands were 1-200 yds out! Plus, we share a real concern for equipment/gear security if using a "pop-up" camper on public lands. Too many "characters" in the public mix!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Check out AEP Recreation land or the new Jesse Owens State Park. state of Ohio is buying some of that land out there


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe I was a mite too specific on the(more familiar!) area?? Any(private property) near or east of 77 in Eastern Ohio would work fine.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Good luck


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Still looking, the "old" clock winding down, and "our time is short"!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds like to me if you want the ideal land to hunt close by your going to have to open up the check book. Stop at some local farms and ask just for deer season only, maybe a small fee might get you in. Grand river used to have a driveway going way back into another lot for handicap hunters to get to without walking a mile, not sure if it’s still usable now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I suppose you could say that. "Close by" being relative(and I basically have redefined a "desireable area" to include pretty much half of the State! In an old man's mind, perhaps desparately hoping to rejuvenate/regenerate a few more "fond memories" somehow in our waning years. I know all about knocking on doors, hunting public lands-been there done that, before getting the former, now Lost, property! There just might be a guy out there who has "inherited" the family "weekend get-a-way retreat" say in Tusc or Harrison cty, near Tappan, Salt Fork, etc, is not adverse to a couple hunters("really", two Good Old Boys)using the property for a couple days "respectfully", forming a great new relationship(and perhaps picking up a few $$$ in the process)?! Maybe it's just a dream but we felt the need to try-not quite ready to give up "grasping for the Golden ring". Stranger things have happened......!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I suppose you could say that. "Close by" being relative(and I basically have redefined a "desireable area" to include pretty much half of the State! In an old man's mind, perhaps desparately hoping to rejuvenate/regenerate a few more "fond memories" somehow in our waning years. I know all about knocking on doors, hunting public lands-been there done that, before getting the former, now Lost, property! There just might be a guy out there who has "inherited" the family "weekend get-a-way retreat" say in Tusc or Harrison cty, near Tappan, Salt Fork, etc, is not adverse to a couple hunters("really", two Good Old Boys)using the property for a couple days "respectfully", forming a great new relationship(and perhaps picking up a few $$$ in the process)?! Maybe it's just a dream but we felt the need to try-not quite ready to give up "grasping for the Golden ring". Stranger things have happened......!


Clock's ticking ....not looking good for this year!
(Damn, I'm starting to feel like Mr Stedke looking for a "boat ride" to go walleye fishing!) 
-Sorry, Jim!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Clock's ticking ....not looking good for this year!
> (Damn, I'm starting to feel like Mr Stedke looking for a "boat ride" to go walleye fishing!)
> -Sorry, Jim!


This was funny! 
I really hope you find what your looking for!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you, me too!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Other than a few "recommendations" of trying Public Lands, nothing this year. Took the wife grocery shopping on opening Monday, like any other day. Didn't bother buying my license on line second year in a row. Might be time to polish the spurs and put a nail in the wall of the man cave. Starting to play the lottery regularly, "maybe next year"! Thx for the suggestions.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Jim white said:


> Check out AEP Recreation land or the new Jesse Owens State Park. state of Ohio is buying some of that land out there


With everybody calling it the AEP land, is this what I grew up calling the Strip Mines? Down by McConnellsville? 
I've had a camping permit there ever since '73. They're free from AEP. 
Primitive camping, at least it used to be. 100's of lakes if memory serves me.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> With everybody calling it the AEP land, is this what I grew up calling the Strip Mines? Down by McConnellsville?
> I've had a camping permit there ever since '73. They're free from AEP.
> Primitive camping, at least it used to be. 100's of lakes if memory serves me.


That's what we always called it too. I have a 25-30 year old permit, I think you have to get a new one now but that's the same place Lazy....


----------

